

Uber Suspends Drivers for Properly Registering Cars - k-mcgrady
http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-auto-registration-gambit#.uskLBrQ1A

======
a3n
> “Requiring Lyft drivers, including those who drive just a few hours a week,
> to get commercial plates would essentially treat peer-to-peer transportation
> the same as a taxi,” said Lyft spokesperson Chelsea Wilson, noting that it
> would undermine efforts to allow ride-hailing by other state agencies.

If someone is paid to provide you a service then they are not a peer, at least
not in the context of that service.

Peer to peer would be car pooling.

George Orwell was worried about government corrupting language, but money and
arrogance make corruption open to everyone.

------
jleyank
I would think the personal/commercial legal position will be, umm, clarified
when insurance companies start denying personal insurance claims because the
operators were "operating in a commercial activity". As I see it, never give
insurance companies a chance to deny you coverage as they will if it's in
their economic interest to do so.

